# "Redid" Room + New 35gal



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Just spent 4 hours "redoing" my room and setting up the new 35gal for Jimmy's new discus 

Also took some pics of my newly seperated 20gal with 2x pairs of angels. I have a tank full of wrigglers right now and I need to go buy some bbs :S

Couldn't take too good pics of the wrigglers as they are quite small still so I didn't bother posting.










































EDIT: The rams in the discus tank are currently trying to spawn (inside the black PVC T)
EDIT: The bottom right tank on the rack is the one with the wrigglers of angels in there


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

looking forward to seeing that tank full of babies! that's a pretty cool setup you have there.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mhhmm! very nice!


----------



## cichlidsam (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice, Brian. I'm not sure about that stereo placement, though.......


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, I know but I have nowhere else to put it.

I don't even use it, the only reason it is there is cause it has the time on it... I wake up at night and I need to see the time or else I can't go back to bed x.x


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow! What an extensive setup. Looks like you've got a serious fish room in your house. Good luck with the breeders.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks good Brian. You know you will need more tanks when the rams spawn  LOL 
One question.....why is the stereo on the bottom??? OK I'm a Mom, but I can just see you having a leak in your tank and trying to resuce the ON stereo before it gets too wet! ZAP!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, it is cause I am stupid and I don't listen.

My mom already told me to move it but I have nowhere else to put it x.x, maybe when I need some growout rubbermaid totes I will move the stereo to my sisters room and put the totes there


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL brian, i'll buy you a clock for your birthday.. ^^ lol poor guy


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice setup brian i like the betta hahaha


----------

